# What do you do with your extra grapes?



## cib (Oct 1, 2011)

I was curious what everyone that had a vineyard, a small one, did with their extra grapes? do you give them to friends or try to sell them? For most backyard vineyards they are small but it doesn't take long to have way more than you can use but too small to effectively sell other than maybe a local farmer's market.


----------



## sevenal (Oct 10, 2011)

*Welcome CIB*

I have the same problem
What a thing, fall crop was very bountiful here in NC.
I have 30 lbs or more in the freezer.
Wife wants to make juice.
I a week or so my primary we be freed up so I am thinking about a variant on the Muskadine we have in the fermenter 

Not complaining but like you not sure what to do with them all.

I got my from an old vine on a local farm that have to be 50 to 60 years old minimum. Maybe a hundred year old vine? 
I'll bet 300 or 400 lbs just fell to the ground.
Private family and I am lucky to have any access to the property.
Good luck with your excess.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 10, 2011)

I would make jelly with the extra or pies!!!! Can it at least.


----------



## docanddeb (Oct 16, 2011)

You could also offer it up here for those within driving distance. There is always someone looking for grapes!

Debbie


----------



## cib (Oct 16, 2011)

docanddeb said:


> You could also offer it up here for those within driving distance. There is always someone looking for grapes!
> 
> Debbie



Once things settle down a bit I'm going to start a vineyard, next year, and was curious what others did as I wanted to plant more than enough and was curious what to do with them.


----------



## Sirs (Oct 16, 2011)

docanddeb said:


> You could also offer it up here for those within driving distance. There is always someone looking for grapes!
> 
> Debbie



Thats what I did at least some people came and got their fill of muscadines well almost their fill had one member ask but still hadn't got an answer back as to whether or not they wanna come get any.


----------



## bigswol2 (Oct 29, 2011)

Better late than never. Picked some late harvest grapes with a class act who 
really knows his stuff. Thanks Eddie!


----------



## Wade E (Oct 29, 2011)

That guy Eddie is awesome. I wish I lived near him. Not too many people on this Earth go around sharing there source of grapes with lots of people!!! Eddie, you are for sure a class act!!!


----------



## AlFulchino (Oct 29, 2011)

and making a little vinegar is a good thing too!


----------



## Sirs (Oct 31, 2011)

I just try to treat people like I'd like them to treat me those of you who have came down and met me know I'm just me I don't try to put up any fronts for anyone and I love to talk lol


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 31, 2011)

Wade E said:


> That guy Eddie is awesome. I wish I lived near him. Not too many people on this Earth go around sharing there source of grapes with lots of people!!! Eddie, you are for sure a class act!!!



You can say that again.


----------



## Julie (Oct 31, 2011)

Sirs said:


> ........and I love to talk lol



Yes you do,


----------



## Sirs (Oct 31, 2011)

hey I can't help it if I like to gab a lot, my mom used to say your never gonna meet a stranger because you act like you've known everyone you meet for ages....sorry thats just how I am


----------

